# This new GMC tailgate is a game changer!



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

I seen this at the auto show ...... definatly a game changer


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Back into something and smash your tailgate and it's probably a $3,000 repair.
All those little gadgets and conveniences are nice, but I wish somebody would still make a simple, stripped down, low cost, basic pickup. There is a whole lot of stuff on modern vehicles I could do without and would rather not pay for.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

just some more hinges to rust and stick


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wish some one put a bench seat in a full size !


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

GM is closing four plants in the US and one in Canada and moving production to Mexico. 14,000 US jobs gone and 3000 Canadian jobs gone. And at least 3 more plants reducing production and headed for closure. Buying a GM vehicle will never be on our shopping list again no matter the fancy gadgets.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think it is FANTASTIC.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> Back into something and smash your tailgate and it's probably a $3,000 repair.


I've been driving over 50 years and have never backed into anything hard enough to do any damage. 

The only damage I've ever done to a vehicle was driving between some trees at a campground when one wheel went over a rotted stump that broke and caused the rear end to move sideways, putting a small dent in the quarter panel.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> bench seat in a full size


https://www.autobytel.com/trucks/car-buying-guides/10-trucks-with-bench-seats-130906/


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I bet those rank pretty high on the most stolen part list before long. 

But I can't think of any reason I need a tailgate like that and I especially don't need one from Government Motors.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

My new Ford tailgate has a pull out step and a hand rail. I think GM is still building their trucks in Saginaw, MI.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Last year, my son left the tailgate up on his 2010 GMC, the kind with the backup camera, when he pulled away from his gooseneck trailer. I think he said it was $2500. Can't imagine the cost of this new "swiss army knife" tailgate.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

its cool,. but as mentioned above just a whole lot more that can go wrong, or have issues later.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Now, if they learn how to make frames, they will be on to something.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

The tailgate on my 1998 Toyota goes up and down and that's all I need it to do. I bought another one last week because I like them. This one is a 2003, 4WD, 4 cyl., and 5 speed. Looks like new in and out and underneath. I'm keeping it solely as my fancy truck when I go to town. It also has the all purpose tailgate that goes up and down. I just can't understand people paying the prices they want for these new trucks. I don't begrudge them buying them if they want or need them but I saw a 2018 King Ranch version with 25,000 miles on Craigslist for $77,000. Most normal new ones are in the $50K range.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> The tailgate on my 1998 Toyota goes up and down and that's all I need it to do. I bought another one last week because I like them. This one is a 2003, 4WD, 4 cyl., and 5 speed. Looks like new in and out and underneath. I'm keeping it solely as my fancy truck when I go to town. It also has the all purpose tailgate that goes up and down.


We replaced the last Chevy (Sierra K1500) with a Toyota Tundra and we're never going back...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Fake news!

There is no way that Chevy would put a tailgate step onto a pickup after questing the manhood of anyone who buys a Ford with one. 







Hypocrisy has become a hobby. 
The national pastime.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Rude commercial. Geez.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Rude commercial. Geez.


He should have a Snickers.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

haypoint said:


> Last year, my son left the tailgate up on his 2010 GMC, the kind with the backup camera, when he pulled away from his gooseneck trailer. I think he said it was $2500. Can't imagine the cost of this new "swiss army knife" tailgate.



I'm afraid I would just stroke out if I damaged a $2500.00 _tailgate.  _If I had one of the new mega dollar tail gates I'd probably take the thing off and leave it home so I didn't damage it.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

OH.. And is anyone else ready for the advertisers to stop using the term " Game Changer" yet? Seems like everything lately is a GC.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

SmokeEater2 said:


> I'm afraid I would just stroke out if I damaged a $2500.00 _tailgate.  _If I had one of the new mega dollar tail gates I'd probably take the thing off and leave it home so I didn't damage it.


Be ready to lay on your back under the truck to locate the wiring plug and be sure to seal the plug from dirt.
I have 2 GM trucks, neither with a camera, and both have the tailgate in the barn. The new Ford, with the pullout step and hand rail, has a camera. My first thought was, "just more stuff to go wrong." but the first time I backed up to the horse trailer and put the hitch ball right under the trailer hitch without getting out, I was loving it. The edges of the rear view mirrors light up when there is a car in your blind spot as an extra precaution when changing lanes.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Fishindude said:


> Back into something and smash your tailgate and it's probably a $3,000 repair.
> All those little gadgets and conveniences are nice, but I wish somebody would still make a simple, stripped down, low cost, basic pickup. There is a whole lot of stuff on modern vehicles I could do without and would rather not pay for.


I am driving one: it is a Ford Ranger. I never want to fiddle with the dash when I am driving so I never use any of the bells and whistles anyways. I had a choice between a basic Ford Ranger for $7,500 or a loaded Ford Ranger for $35,000. So I bought the basic model and added step ups and a tool box. 

I bought it used (they did not sell new ones in this country) but it only had 103,000 miles on it so there is a lot of life left in it. I hear that they are going to start offering new Ford Rangers in the USA again but I do not know if they intend to load it with gadgets or not.

Some people think a Ranger is too small, but I am only 5'2" tall and I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

Cabin Fever said:


>


the last part on a vehicle that was simple...now it's been electrified...nice though...but when it gets stuck in the deployed position? just like the darn windows in my jimmy...it's gonna be one helluv a repair bill


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

haypoint said:


> Be ready to lay on your back under the truck to locate the wiring plug and be sure to seal the plug from dirt.
> I have 2 GM trucks, neither with a camera, and both have the tailgate in the barn. The new Ford, with the pullout step and hand rail, has a camera. My first thought was, "just more stuff to go wrong." but the first time *I backed up to the horse trailer and put the hitch ball right under the trailer hitch without getting out,* I was loving it. The edges of the rear view mirrors light up when there is a car in your blind spot as an extra precaution when changing lanes.


This is why I like pintlehitches rather than ball hitches...just back up until you bump it and you are golden without any gadgets.


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

Terri said:


> I am driving one: it is a Ford Ranger. I never want to fiddle with the dash when I am driving so I never use any of the bells and whistles anyways. I had a choice between a basic Ford Ranger for $7,500 or a loaded Ford Ranger for $35,000. So I bought the basic model and added step ups and a tool box.
> 
> I bought it used (they did not sell new ones in this country) but it only had 103,000 miles on it so there is a lot of life left in it. I hear that they are going to start offering new Ford Rangers in the USA again but I do not know if they intend to load it with gadgets or not.
> 
> Some people think a Ranger is too small, but I am only 5'2" tall and I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!


i wish i could get a ranger!!! NO GADGETS!!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

jerry arnold said:


> i wish i could get a ranger!!! NO GADGETS!!!


Some of them have a LOT of gadgets but mine does not!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

IndyDave said:


> This is why I like pintlehitches rather than ball hitches...just back up until you bump it and you are golden without any gadgets.


Pintle hitch or ball hitch, you still have to get lined up left to right, plus if the pintle ring is to high, you'll back into that beautiful tailgate.
Backing until I bang into the hitch troubles me some. My normal method is to back up close. Jump out, look. 6 feet more and 2 inches to the left. Back up a bit. Jump out, 2 feet and straight on. Back up a bit. Jump out. 1 foot and off to the left an inch, plus the hitch is an inch too high. So, I let the hitch down, so the trailer hitch doesn't ride over the ball and dent the bumper. Back up. Jump out. Two inches too far. Pull forward an inch. Check again. Too far forward. Back up.
I guess if I had a beater truck and a equipment trailer, back the pintle hitch until something bangs together. Still hard to get exact center, left to right, without looking.
Now a gooseneck where I can see the ball in the bed of the truck is easy.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The new Ford shuts the engine off while I wait at a stop light. The moment I take my foot off the brake, the engine starts up. Hardly notice it. Takes some getting used to, since most of my life I've driven junk and having an engine shut off at a traffic light is a panic situation. But it saves fuel.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

As someone who is somewhat vertically challenged, I do like the step feature. If I had a truck, I would want that.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> Some of them have a LOT of gadgets but mine does not!


ALL of the new reintrodued 2019 Rangers are gadgetted to the max. Price starts at $24000!!!! Good luck finding one of those theoretical $24k versions. Stripped models werent even theoretically offered past 2012. I havent seen a stripped anything made this century. They simply priced the thrifty people out of the new vehicle market. Who is going to pay $20k+ for a stripped four cylinder? Not enough profit in selling to people that wont buy the ash trays with its own computer module that needs to continually talk by satellite to the cigarette companies. Thrifty folk now get to buy USED LUXURY crap that has all the broken bells and whistles and limps down the hiway cause its too expensive to repair. No doubt you will see the GMC with the tailgate removed and homemade one out of 2x4s soon enough. Cause either original doesnt work or somebody stole it.

And Ranger too small? It went mid size in the 90s. The 1994 Ranger I had was 4200 pounds, thats what the full size half ton pickups weighed in 70s and 80s with a big cast iron V8. Course they wasted bunch room with extended cab where space back of seat wasnt accessible and had useless short box bed. It rode and handled nice thanks to its heavy weight and front/rear swaybars, but thats all you could say for it. Got 16mpg. Wasnt particularly useful pickup. The newer Rangers like most newer pickups are now just a fancy full frame sedan with optional trunk lid.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Pintle hitch or ball hitch, you still have to get lined up left to right, plus if the pintle ring is to high, you'll back into that beautiful tailgate.
> Backing until I bang into the hitch troubles me some. My normal method is to back up close. Jump out, look. 6 feet more and 2 inches to the left. Back up a bit. Jump out, 2 feet and straight on. Back up a bit. Jump out. 1 foot and off to the left an inch, plus the hitch is an inch too high. So, I let the hitch down, so the trailer hitch doesn't ride over the ball and dent the bumper. Back up. Jump out. Two inches too far. Pull forward an inch. Check again. Too far forward. Back up.
> I guess if I had a beater truck and a equipment trailer, back the pintle hitch until something bangs together. Still hard to get exact center, left to right, without looking.
> Now a gooseneck where I can see the ball in the bed of the truck is easy.



For the fussy, they sold those aftermarket kits with two fiberglass marker poles/flags that you aligned by sight, one on hitch, one on the tongue of the trailer. Or you can get an aftermarket camera from China for $20. Camera might be cheaper, the clamp on maker poles more reliable. Sure the truly thrifty could make their own marker system with couple pieces bamboo or something.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

haypoint said:


> Pintle hitch or ball hitch, you still have to get lined up left to right, plus if the pintle ring is to high, you'll back into that beautiful tailgate.
> Backing until I bang into the hitch troubles me some. My normal method is to back up close. Jump out, look. 6 feet more and 2 inches to the left. Back up a bit. Jump out, 2 feet and straight on. Back up a bit. Jump out. 1 foot and off to the left an inch, plus the hitch is an inch too high. So, I let the hitch down, so the trailer hitch doesn't ride over the ball and dent the bumper. Back up. Jump out. Two inches too far. Pull forward an inch. Check again. Too far forward. Back up.
> I guess if I had a beater truck and a equipment trailer, back the pintle hitch until something bangs together. Still hard to get exact center, left to right, without looking.
> Now a gooseneck where I can see the ball in the bed of the truck is easy.


If you back into it straight terminating in a GENTLE bump, it will be right every time.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

The step tailgate is a nice feature, but one question: can you drive the truck with it in the "down" position? If so, how do you keep the step--the painted part--from banging on the bumper like a dump truck gate? Is there a latch or something--or do you have to fold it back up into the closed position? I'm asking because of the possibility of carrying something that might hang over the end, like a canoe.....etc.

geo


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

About $5100 brand new.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I like the tailgate on the new pair of thermal long drawers she bought me this year. Instead of the tailgate closing with corner buttons, snaps or a zipper, it seals closed with a Velcro strip to eliminate drafts and not make button or snap dimple on my back when I am sitting.

As far as step tailgates on my trucks, I have used the same tailgate step for almost 40 years. It's a three step folding aluminum step ladder I bought for $12 and keep bungee corded to the spare tire vertically mounted inside the bed and take it off it's bungee cord tie down mount and open it up and place it against the edge of the tailgate when I have a need to step up into the bed.

When done, I step back down it, collapse it and bungee anchor it back to the spare tire.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Trucks are just to cityfied any more. You want a work truck you have to special order a chassis and then buy a custom build bed for it.
*No way your going to go on a lot for any GM Ford or Dodge truck and find a 1/2 ton rated truck with a stick shift, 8 foot box, no carpet, crank up windows and just a heater.*

Trucks to day are being driven by women more and more. Think not then just set some place 30 miniutes like the drive up window at Micky dees and see how many trucks are driven by women compaired to men.

Want to hual a 8 foot 2x4 it hangs out the back a sheet of OSB it hangs out the back.

Of course mister perfect hasn't bent his tail gate, but not every one is mister perfect, there are a bunch of dented tail gates for you to see on the roads today.

Most are work trucks loaded with gear, ladder racks and about as much dirt as a new drive way into a home being built.nBeing used what a pick up was orginal built for. You also see a lot of those trucks today pulling work trailers because the beds are not big enough any more.

*All GMC and Chevy American built/assembled trucks have been built in Flint Michigan since they closed down Truck and Bus in Pontiac Mi and Jamesville Wisconsin.*

Never ever heard of a GM truck plant in Saginaw. They had a grey iron plant and Saginaw steering Gear seen from I 75 driveing north easy. South also but not so easy to see.










Even Ricks 3/4 ton Chevy would hual 2 1/2 face cord of fire wood in a 8 foot box.








You could put a load like that on Dads 1979 GMC also and haul it fine. but his 1988 GMC a couple years of hualing loads of fire wood had the bed looking like a roller coaster. Bed floor was so thin is sagged badly between the supports.

Yes you can buy a truck with a bed liner in it, does save the floor for a bit. Best put a cap on it of some sort of a cover if you live in a state that uses salt on the roads. Drive down a salted road and the mist raised will settle between the bed liner and the bed and then the chafting that the liner does wears the paint off and VOLA rust starts where you can't see it.

Those bed liners even make the bed slicker. you can't just set a 5 gallon can of diesel in the back with out it slideing one way every time you make a turn slideing to the front when you stop and all the way to the gate when you go.
Have to tie every thing down back there or don't carry any thing.

My Dodge has a load flat floor behind the front seat when you fold the rear seats up and lay to floor part out. The boss still insist on loading dirty bags of grocerys and pet food in the seats because the seats don't let the stuff slide around on the floor.

I bought tool box draw liner and hot glued it to the load flat floor to keep it from slideing.

Live on a gravel road like I do and the back up camera is a royal pain in the butt because if it is dry you have to clean the dust off, any body who drives a pick up on a gravel road knows dust likes to gather there. If it is raining it is covered with mud and snow if it is snowing.
Any person worth a grain of salt can line up a trailer and hook it up quickly with out a camera. You have to be forever cleaning the dumb camera.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HermitJohn said:


> For the fussy, they sold those aftermarket kits with two fiberglass marker poles/flags that you aligned by sight, one on hitch, one on the tongue of the trailer. Or you can get an aftermarket camera from China for $20. Camera might be cheaper, the clamp on maker poles more reliable. Sure the truly thrifty could make their own marker system with couple pieces bamboo or something.


That sounds pretty expensive when you can simply hitch up to it one time and look in the mirror to get a good sight picture of your trailer and just do that from then on. 
Ie split the second board over when backing up stop when the fender is in the s of “Objects in the mirror are closer than they appear”


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

IndyDave said:


> If you back into it straight terminating in a GENTLE bump, it will be right every time.


Yup,just look out at your rear view mirrors and be lined up perfectly, within an inch left or right, every time and have enough trust that when you need to back up exactly 20 feet, that you know when to do that gentle bump and are sure that the trailer hitch is above the ball, but not too far above the ball. Wow, you must be the world's best backer..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When you need to back a semi and refeer in to loading docks you learn to use those big mirrors. My pick up even has those mirrors only smaller on the left and right doors. 

If you have towed the trailer before you sort of, Well I do any way stick in my memory bank where the sides of the trailer should be when hitched up.
The boat is easy the pointed prow lines up with the center of the tail gate.

A less expencive way is to use ther home made V device. You don't need the poles and this guy is lame the boat has a roller jack to easily move the tongue in place if your not a woose.






 Al


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> That sounds pretty expensive when you can simply hitch up to it one time and look in the mirror to get a good sight picture of your trailer and just do that from then on.
> Ie split the second board over when backing up stop when the fender is in the s of “Objects in the mirror are closer than they appear”


I have several trucks, numerous hitches and several trailers. Each different. Maybe, I'm too cautious? At 20 feet away, the trailer hitch is out of sight. At 10 feet, I can't see the flatbed trailer at all. Often I don't have a straight shot at backing up to the trailer, so judging the trajectory of the truck turning as I'm backing to line up the hitch requires jumping out to evaluate alignment.

Once I'm hooked, I can back the trailer anywhere I want.

But with the rear camera, as soon as I put the truck in reverse, the camera scheen comes on. There is a dotted line down the center of the screen. If I turn the steering wheel, the dotted line forms a curve, showing where the hitch ball is headed. So, I can crank the wheel to connect the dotted line from my truck to the hitch and back up within a quarter inch. I didn't think I'd like it, but I do. It also has a warning tone as I get close to the hitch. It also warns if there is anything behind me when backing. Like a person in a parking lot that steps into the blind spot. If the tail gate is down, it gives a picture of the road.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Trucks are just to cityfied any more. You want a work truck you have to special order a chassis and then buy a custom build bed for it.


You'd think so, but it just isn't true. My new Ford F-150 has a load capacity of well over a ton and a high towing capacity. The V6 engine has more torque than the V8. Plus it gets 20 mpg. I have a 3/4 GMC with a 6.L V8, the only gearing I could get was 4.11 and if I drive it carefully, I get 13 MPG. My Duramax diesel cost $8000 extra for the diesel and Allison automatic. I get 20 MPG, but diesel fuel is $1 a gallon higher than gasoline.
I can't walk across the hood like I could a 1955 pickup truck. But I'm old enough to remember anything past 100,000 miles was a gift.

You can still buy a truck with an 8 foot bed, crank windows and rubber floor. I know. That's all the State buys for Field Staff.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> About $5100 brand new.


Actually I bought a 1/2 ton 2 wheel drive 1976, that exact same color. I am sure I paid $3300 Truck had a 6 cylinder, column shift, AM radio, plastic seats and rubber floor, no air conditioning, no power steering, no power anything. After 14 years, I sold it as a junker.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

haypoint said:


> I have several trucks, numerous hitches and several trailers. Each different. Maybe, I'm too cautious? At 20 feet away, the trailer hitch is out of sight. At 10 feet, I can't see the flatbed trailer at all. Often I don't have a straight shot at backing up to the trailer, so judging the trajectory of the truck turning as I'm backing to line up the hitch requires jumping out to evaluate alignment.
> 
> Once I'm hooked, I can back the trailer anywhere I want.
> 
> But with the rear camera, as soon as I put the truck in reverse, the camera scheen comes on. There is a dotted line down the center of the screen. If I turn the steering wheel, the dotted line forms a curve, showing where the hitch ball is headed. So, I can crank the wheel to connect the dotted line from my truck to the hitch and back up within a quarter inch. I didn't think I'd like it, but I do. It also has a warning tone as I get close to the hitch. It also warns if there is anything behind me when backing. Like a person in a parking lot that steps into the blind spot. If the tail gate is down, it gives a picture of the road.


Oh I have to admit that camera is a handy thing.
What bugs me is how the companies give up great things for gadjets.
Dont get me wrong I like a bucket seat ,not a thing wrong with them. But I really miss the bench seat, just right for a quick nap in the sun and yet no one makes them anymore.
Ford said buyers had abandoned the small truck when they quit building the ranger, but how long had it been since the Ranger WAS a small truck?
You cant just change things and keep calling it by the same name and expect people not to notice.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> You can still buy a truck with an 8 foot bed, crank windows and rubber floor. I know. That's all the State buys for Field Staff.


So how many stripped pickup models with single cab and 8ft bed does your local dealer keep in stock? Or is it special order and a six month wait? These are pretty much made for fleet buyers only. You cant really buy one as an individual without lot hoop jumping, then you will probably end up paying more than some of luxury models on the lot. 

Its been few years since she died, but her last year, my ex wanted me to go car shopping with her. She stopped at the Nissan dealer. Not sure why as she couldnt afford a new car. But while she was looking, I talked to saleman. I asked him if one could still buy a Frontier with a manual transmission. Said he didnt know, hadnt sold one in years. So he looked it up. Yep, the entry level version with 4cyl engine could be had with a 5spd. This was an EXTENDED CAB, they didnt sell single cab Frontiers anymore. And it was $20,000. Again who is going to buy a stripped down "compact" pickup (its actually midsize) for $20k? You know there is heck of lot profit built into such a truck. If this cost more than $10k to manufacture, I will eat it. And I suspect far less than that.

Dont even get me started on not offering a granny 4spd or 5spd. No, a granny gear isnt useful for commuter car, but it is for a farm truck. Some of us have no use for a full frame sedan without missing trunk lid. Call it a truck all you want, it doesnt have traditional functionality of a truck. I think those old El Camino type vehicles were more functional as a truck.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

haypoint said:


> You'd think so, but it just isn't true. My new Ford F-150 has a load capacity of well over a ton and a high towing capacity. The V6 engine has more torque than the V8. Plus it gets 20 mpg. I have a 3/4 GMC with a 6.L V8, the only gearing I could get was 4.11 and if I drive it carefully, I get 13 MPG. My Duramax diesel cost $8000 extra for the diesel and Allison automatic. I get 20 MPG, but diesel fuel is $1 a gallon higher than gasoline.


 And there you have the reason the Ranger didnt sell. Why buy a 16 mpg smaller truck when the full size one ton can get 21 mpg?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

haypoint said:


> You can still buy a truck with an 8 foot bed, crank windows and rubber floor. I know. That's all the State buys for Field Staff.


 But not a bench seat!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> And there you have the reason the Ranger didnt sell. Why buy a 16 mpg smaller truck when the full size one ton can get 21 mpg?


Because more women are buying and using trucks? Also they are much easier to park.

LAst week I brought home lumber in my small Ranger


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Terri the newest ranger was only a few inches smaller than the full most were as big as the full size trucks of the 60s. I think thats what hurt their sales. There should be clear differences in size.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Geez, I posted this thread because if I had this new tailgate I would no longer have to pull firewood out of my pickup bed with a pickaroon!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

But just think of the great stretching exercise you get with a pickaroon! People pay for yoga classes that promote the same - and they are not out in the fresh air.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cabin Fever said:


> Geez, I posted this thread because if I had this new tailgate I would no longer have to pull firewood out of my pickup bed with a pickaroon!


How would it change that?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

First part he flips up talking about holding drywall......in a 5-6' long bed. I never understood why folks buy 2/3's of a truck bed.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Not touching a newer truck with a 10ft pole and yeah, I can afford one no problem.


Back up camera is 50 bucks on amazon, I can add it to anything.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> How would it change that?


Because it would be easy-peasy for me to climb in the box to get the firewood stacked up front.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

TnAndy said:


> First part he flips up talking about holding drywall......in a 5-6' long bed. I never understood why folks buy 2/3's of a truck bed.


Because some people don't have a garage that is deep enough to store a crew cab with an 8-foot box. And, others that tow a long trailer would need 40 acres just to turn their rig around.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Because some people don't have a garage that is deep enough to store a crew cab with an 8-foot box. And, others that tow a long trailer would need 40 acres just to turn their rig around.


My son has a full four door Silverado with an 8 foot box. Good luck getting into a parking space. Most 6.5 foot truck beds hold an 8 foot piece of anything, with the tailgate down.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Even if I won the lottery I wouldn't buy a new pickup. I'm another who wants simple. Within the past two years I bought three trucks for a total of $15,000. All are 26,000 GVW trucks. All have Cummins engines. I use all of them. They range from a 74 IH Loadstar up to a 94 ford F700. They're all manuals. None have any of the EPA ordained stuff or doodads. I'm in hog heaven. They'll outlast me and more than likely the junk on dealers' lots today. Plastic fantastique doesn't get it with me. Nor does the electronics that will suck later owners dry.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

haypoint said:


> My son has a full four door Silverado with an 8 foot box. Good luck getting into a parking space. Most 6.5 foot truck beds hold an 8 foot piece of anything, with the tailgate down.


I find it hard to believe the foot and a half make much difference. If it does you could take it out of the back seat.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cabin Fever said:


> Because some people don't have a garage that is deep enough to store a crew cab with an 8-foot box. And, others that tow a long trailer would need 40 acres just to turn their rig around.


While that may be true it has nothing to do with the Box.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I wish I could buy both Cabs and the box by inch increments, or even six inch increments.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> While that may be true it has nothing to do with the Box.


The comment that I was responding to was something like, "why would anyone not buy an 8ft box." If you read between the lines of my response, it would indicate that an 8-foot box is really long for some people." 

Really long.....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

haypoint said:


> My son has a full four door Silverado with an 8 foot box. Good luck getting into a parking space. Most 6.5 foot truck beds hold an 8 foot piece of anything, with the tailgate down.


Never have a problem parking mine. Maybe it's the 20 years of driving an extended full size van that makes a difference.

But even with an 8 foot bed, a truck does not have the dry hauling capacity of a full size van. I've hauled a lot of cargo in the van during some heavy rain and nothing got even the slightest bit wet.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Opps ,I thought the comment was about turning raduis.
That has nothing to do with box length since Ford and Dodge compensate for that in the steering adjustments..


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I find it hard to believe the foot and a half make much difference. If it does you could take it out of the back seat.


Generally the 6.5 foot box with the extended cab is the same as a standard 8 foot box and a standard cab. Many of the full four door pickup trucks have an even shorter bed. Very few extended cabs with a full 8 foot box. But a full four door crew cab and a full 8 foot box even more uncommon. Seems a lot longer than a couple feet longer.

A friend lived in a nice condo. But the HOA wouldn't let trucks remain in the driveway overnight. So, she'd have to park her car outside and I'd park in the garage. My extended cab, short box truck was so long that I'd have to pull the reese hitch in order to close the garage door.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We checked the measurements of the full size 4 door cab and 8 foot bed compared to an extended full size 15 passenger van. Bumper to bumper the truck was an inch or 2 longer, maybe. Hard to be accurate as the bumper fell off the van last year. The wheel base is 10 inches longer and it is a bit harder to turn in tight areas, just a bit. Thankfully, she walks over 4 inch curbs without a problem. 

Although there are parking lots with unusually tiny parking spaces. State law does not give dimensions for minimum parking space size, just ingress and egress allowance. 

As for towing a trailer, there is an old country song, "Gimme 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around". So much depends on the talents of the driver. Hubby can't turn a trailer without a lot of room. I can do it pretty easily. He never got the experience. I used to steer for Grandpa when he would back wagons into the barn with the tractor. Hubby has a cousin that can back a boat better than anyone around. She and her hubby were heavily into speedboat racing and she was the one who backed the trailer down the dock. This was way back before cameras were available, back when 8 tracks were common.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes I can see it now out in the feed lot with that new just bought a week ago and you have to get out to unload a few bales and when you get back in the cow manure is pushed in to the carpet for the life of the truck. Oh Crap sliped in that really fresh pie and fell on your butt, and when you sat in the volure seat that mess staned the seat for the life of the truck. ani't going to open the doors and hose that crap out.

Oh the load capisity is way up the only usefull part is the tow capisity. Because those tiny 6 foot boxes still will not hold what an 8 foot box will. Cubic inchs of space is cubic inches of space any way you stack it.
Be care ful when throwing those big chunks of fire wood in the back those split corners just might poke a hole in that thin sheet metal floor.

Just stinking city trucks.

Ran into a old school mate one summer he asked what I was up these days. I told him I was hauling fire wood off the state ground 10 cords *That is full cords* not those cord of stuff you stick in your wood stove.
Any way he says Ya I am too. I get a face cord at a time with my ford couior pick up (made by mazda for ford) told me he got 20 MPH.

I laughed and said I get 11 MPH with my Big Ford Modified V8 and haul out 2 1/2 face cord at a time . so I get better MPG than you by 2 1/2 times.
I some times even got 3 face cord out if i stacked some on the tail gate. Back then the tail gate used straps to hold them in place when down not the chincy little dinky cables like today.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some one was right about not having a granny gear. Many a farm kid yes even the daughters learned to drive a pick up in granny gear thru a hay field picking up loads of hay when the wagons were all full and about to rain.

No you don't have to jump thru hoops to get a stick shift truck with a 8 foot pick up box.
But you will not walk into any dealer and drive off with one. 

You place the order and wait 8 to 10 weeks most time for it to come in. Yopu also have to tell the sales person No I do not want that dinky box shift less hunk of junk some bodys wife is looking for.




 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes I can see it now out in the feed lot with that new just bought a week ago and you have to get out to unload a few bales and when you get back in the cow manure is pushed in to the carpet for the life of the truck. Oh Crap sliped in that really fresh pie and when I sat in the volure seat that mess staned the seat for the life of the truck. ani't going to open the doors and hose that crap out.

Oh the load capisity is way up the only usefull part is the tow capisity. Because those tiny 6 foot boxes still will not hold what an 8 foot box will. Cubic inchs of space is cubic inches of space any way you stack it.
Be care ful when throwing those big chunks of fire wood in the back those split corners just might poke a hole in that thin sheet metal floor.

Just stinbking city trucks.

Ran into a old school mate one summer he asked what I was up these days. I told him I was hauling fire wood off the state ground 10 cords *That is full cords* not those cord of stuff you stick in your wood stove.
Any way he says Ya I am too. I get a face cord at a time with my ford couior pick up (made by mazda for ford) told me he got 20 MPH.

I laughed and said I get 11 MPH with my Big Ford Modified V8 and haul out 2 1/2 face cord at a time . so I get better MPG than you by 2 1/2 times.
I some times even got 3 face cord out if i stacked some on the tail gate. Back then the tail gate used straps to hold them in place when down not the chincy little dinky cables like today.

 Al


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> The comment that I was responding to was something like, "why would anyone not buy an 8ft box." If you read between the lines of my response, it would indicate that an 8-foot box is really long for some people."
> 
> Really long.....



That's exactly what I have, only it is a dually...…...I never been any where it would not fit, only places people lack the skill to drive it in...…...I pull right in a parking space at all stores, in some it fits great, others it sticks out 6 feet...…


Unless it rusts in 2, 10-15 k makes it brand new again...new engine,trans, rear end, interior, tires and paint.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We had ours undercoated. Yes it cost a bunch but we didn't do it with the van. I'd probably be getting another 10 years out of that van if it had been undercoated. Costly lesson learned.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

haypoint said:


> You can still buy a truck with an 8 foot bed, crank windows and rubber floor. I know. That's all the State buys for Field Staff.


Yes, but you won't find such an animal on a dealer's lot. That is the product of a large order bid that amounts to a requirement for something on 4 wheels cheap.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I found one with extended cab, rubber floor and an 8 foot bed on the used car lot. Has electronic windows but changing the motor is a 20 minute job. I like electronic windows, I can lock people out or roll the other windows down without moving across the cab.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Pintle hitch or ball hitch, you still have to get lined up left to right, plus if the pintle ring is to high, you'll back into that beautiful tailgate.
> Backing until I bang into the hitch troubles me some. My normal method is to back up close. Jump out, look. 6 feet more and 2 inches to the left. Back up a bit. Jump out, 2 feet and straight on. Back up a bit. Jump out. 1 foot and off to the left an inch, plus the hitch is an inch too high. So, I let the hitch down, so the trailer hitch doesn't ride over the ball and dent the bumper. Back up. Jump out. Two inches too far. Pull forward an inch. Check again. Too far forward. Back up.
> I guess if I had a beater truck and a equipment trailer, back the pintle hitch until something bangs together. Still hard to get exact center, left to right, without looking.
> Now a gooseneck where I can see the ball in the bed of the truck is easy.


When I back up to hitch to one of my trailers with the tailgate mounted, I use a magnetic based orange pole set on top of the trailer tongue ball socket and another green pole with magnet base on the truck hitch ball.

As I mirror back up I line up the two poles and stop the truck when the poles are a couple inches apart and then use the swivel wheel foot on the trailer to hand nudge the ball socket into lock drop crank down position and toss the hitch up pennant poles behind the truck seat.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Shrek said:


> When I back up to hitch to one of my trailers with the tailgate mounted, I use a magnetic based orange pole set on top of the trailer tongue ball socket and another green pole with magnet base on the truck hitch ball.
> 
> As I mirror back up I line up the two poles and stop the truck when the poles are a couple inches apart and then use the swivel wheel foot on the trailer to hand nudge the ball socket into lock drop crank down position and toss the hitch up pennant poles behind the truck seat.


I think you would really like a dashboard screen that provides a clear picture of the ball, a dotted line you can align to the point of the trailer hitch, back up with the front wheels turned exactly right, as noted by the dotted arc, then stop when the ball slips under the trailer hitch,

My trailers don't have a wheel on the jack. They are parked on grass. If I don't back up within a half inch, the hitch won't slide over the ball. If I'm a inch too close, the trailer hitch latch will get trapped on top of the ball and I can't latch the hitch. So, for me, needing exact hitch alignment is critical, the camera makes it easy.

There is a program in the truck that will allow the truck to back up the truck and trailer exactly where you want it. It needs data input like trailer length, trailer wheel location and other stuff. I can back a trailer without help, so haven't bothered setting it up.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> We had ours undercoated. Yes it cost a bunch but we didn't do it with the van. I'd probably be getting another 10 years out of that van if it had been undercoated. Costly lesson learned.


I have seen moisture wick between undercoat and metal and speed up the rusting process.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

IndyDave said:


> I have seen moisture wick between undercoat and metal and speed up the rusting process.


That's probably why Ziebart requires it to be brought in for an annual inspection. The inspection is required for the warranty. At any rate the underneath of the last 2 vans I've had ended up with serious rust issues long before the engines were past repair.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL Im loading 5 full cords of hardwood on my truck at a time its just a tad overweight but it handles it fine.
Of course it has the 5 speed granny and a 4 speed box behind that. It gets 18 mpg LOADED at 65 mpg and 2000 rpm.
A Brazilian Diesel in a F-800.
I drove a Cat 3125 between new years and Christmas that might do a bit better but I didnt get the chance to try it out loaded.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Speaking of Ziebart, I had my brand new 1985 Suburban rustproofed by them. Brought the Sub in religiously every year. After about, 8 years I had rust through behind the front tires. Ziebart paid to have it repaired. Then, after 9 years, I had some rust in the rear quarter panels. Again, Ziebart paid to have it repaired.

On Year 10, there were several rust through areas. Ziebart "totaled" the Sub and handed me a check for around $2500. That same year, my teenage daughter creased the side of the Suburban when trying to get out of a tight parking spot. State Farm "totaled" the Suburban. State Farm handed me a check for $2500. Through all of this, I got to keep the Suburban. We drove it for another 5 years.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> LOL Im loading 5 full cords of hardwood on my truck at a time its just a tad overweight but it handles it fine.
> Of course it has the 5 speed granny and a 4 speed box behind that. It gets 18 mpg LOADED at 65 mpg and 2000 rpm.
> A Brazilian Diesel in a F-800.
> I drove a Cat 3125 between new years and Christmas that might do a bit better but I didnt get the chance to try it out.


I need a truck that can get in and out our woods. A truck that can squeeze between trees that have very close distances between them. That can turn relatively sharp after passing a tree, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I had the ultimate truck. a used paper delivery van.
just a large square box on a FORD frame. 
had a 300 6cyl Ford motor.
I could go from zero to 55 in less than a mile..
had no fancy anything. signal lights, a heater motor, head lights and a horn.
the wiring harness under what served as the dash board was about a half inch in diameter.
I could haul 16 ft long lumber in it if I rested it on the front window sill.
only had a driver's seat. passengers had to sit on toolboxes or whatever they could find.
......jiminwisc.....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Mine will go anywhere a Dually will and a lot of places a pickup wont.(tall tires and lots of ground clearance)


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Could not agree more!



Fishindude said:


> Back into something and smash your tailgate and it's probably a $3,000 repair.
> All those little gadgets and conveniences are nice, but I wish somebody would still make a simple, stripped down, low cost, basic pickup. There is a whole lot of stuff on modern vehicles I could do without and would rather not pay for.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Won't change a thing for me. 

WWW


----------

